
Bananas and  monkeys - DanielRibeiro
http://www.wowzone.com/5monkeys.htm
======
gus_massa
About the second story: Is it real? Is there any confirmed source of this
"telepathic" communication? Another point of view:
<http://www.skepdic.com/monkey.html>

